# Trouble Maker



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

So, I wasn't really thinking when I installed a splitter on the hose bib inside the chicken coop. I temporarily have a hose running to the meat bird auto waterers while I wait for time to bury PVC pipe. So, I needed a second place to put the hose that I fill the laying house waterer with. I put a nice little splitter selected especially because the ball valve toggles were large and easy to turn on and off. Pull up to turn off and push down to turn on. Well, I should have though that a nice easy "on" toggle would make a great perch for the chickens. Sometime after 5pm the chicken perched on the toggle and they turned on the water!!!! My husband and I went out at 10pm to a flooded yard :-(


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I already have a plan to put a little peice of something right where I screw on the splitter that shield it from chickens.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Good thing you went out when you did! This is what I use, way too small for a bird to perch on. Even if one did, it wont go into the 'open' position.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Bummer!Now you have learned a valuable lesson-whenever you do chicken related chores,you have to think like a chicken and plan accordingly.I ask myself-can they get hurt,stuck under/behind something,knock over food/water,roost on food/water,unplug the heaters/fans etc.It's always something...


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I used one exactly like this.

I have some large birds!! I watched one attempt to perch on it again this morning. Crazy things!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, I want to know who's splitter that is. I've given up on the one like dawg showed. If I can get the things to last a season it's a surprise.

Just another example of how a dependable product now being made in China can not be depended on.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Very pleased with it.....OTHER than the chicken turning it on


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes! Thank you. Going to Amazon now to order up a couple.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hmmmm, I havnt had any problems with the brass fittings. The plastic levers are kinda stiff to open and close. I guess if they get enough use, they would loosen up and possibly leak?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg, I've had those Gilmore hose accessories leak in every place they could possibly leak. I've had them start within a month of buying them. The one I have now I have to use channel locks on to turn the levers they're so tight. And I have a double washer where the hose connects to keep it from leaking there.

I had one person tell me that they are using a too soft brass that causes them to fail quickly.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks for the info Robin. I'll keep a close watch on them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've been kicking myself for not hanging on to the US made ones I had. Never a moment of trouble out of them. It was a shock to have them failing so soon after putting them to work after the trouble free years of those that came before.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Cockadoodledoo said:


> Very pleased with it.....OTHER than the chicken turning it on


There's your mistake-soft touch easy turn!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It might be possible to crank on the screws in the handle to tighten them up. Of course that defeats the purpose of being easy on. 

I guess you can't win for losing in this instance.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I fixed it by taking a 10" disc of plastic cut from an old trash can and cutting a 1" hole in it. Then I put that on right before attaching the splitter. The plastic disc covers that area and prevents the roosting.


----------

